# Bit one doesnt work with windows 10?



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Both of my laptops use windows10 now & forgot that bit one only works with windows 7,8, etc etc. Has audison made a update yet? Already installed some new amps & cant them to sound good with missing around with the bit one.


----------



## DeltaB (Jun 17, 2017)

FEEMC said:


> Both of my laptops use windows10 now & forgot that bit one only works with windows 7,8, etc etc. Has audison made a update yet? Already installed some new amps & cant them to sound good with missing around with the bit one.


Try this to get the drivers installed;

https://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how-to-disable-driver-signature-verification-on-64-bit-windows-8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/

http://www.fourcaraudio.co.uk/documents/products/344_pdf_manual.pdf


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

bit one works fine with windows 10 once you install the correct drivers.


----------



## sixman (Aug 24, 2017)

brewmastr said:


> bit one works fine with windows 10 once you install the correct drivers.


Which drivers? -doesnt seem to work with the ones from the Audison website


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

another Beta tester,....sorry I had to


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

For some apps, I’ve found if you run the in Admin mode, they will run. Right-click (or Shift+Right-click) and then select “Run as Administrator”. That is just a general recommendation as I’ve had to use it with a few apps, I’ve never used the BitOne software.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

I can confirm bit1 & the bit1 tuning software works w/ win10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Everytime i connect the bitone to laptop it says ftd2xx.dll not found. Ill see what else i could do im not great missing around with computers.


----------



## DeltaB (Jun 17, 2017)

FEEMC said:


> Everytime i connect the bitone to laptop it says ftd2xx.dll not found. Ill see what else i could do im not great missing around with computers.


Pickup the appropriate version (32 bit or 64 bit) from here:

D2XX Direct Drivers

Look to the right side and you'll see a link to the zip file that also includes a full blown setup installer as well.


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Right on ill give it a try.


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Still cant fix the issue, I had my co worker take a look at the laptop since he knows about computers pretty well & he still couldnt figure out the problem.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.audison.eu/assets/1472457275_1444664439_Audison_bitOne_AClink_Driverv1.1_WIN8__8.1_10_revC.zip

try that link. i've only had to install that driver. i've got two laptops i've used bitone software with windows 10.

there's some other stuff on this page too if you need it.

Audison bit - bit One


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Still doesnt work might take to frys to get it checked out.


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Finally got the bit one to work with windows 10. Took me a while and was complicated but works.


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Finally got the Bit one to work with windows 10.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

What did you do... I'm having the same issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

It was pain in the butt haha. Go to the official audison website then click on products top left, then bit, then bit one then download the link " USB DRIVER Windows 8,8.1,10". Then click on file,then Audison bit one ac link driver v1_1, then audison bit one driver instructions & it'll guide you through the steps to install on windows 10. The software install process is the same as the old windows 7 etc, but changes once you have to connect the lap top to bit one to complete the install due to the drivers. Sorry about my poor grammar, any ?s send me a PM


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't have an issue here. Every Audison software issue I've seen when it comes to install is on the user side.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

JI808 said:


> Don't have an issue here. Every Audison software issue I've seen when it comes to install is on the user side.




Thanks for your input....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal28 (Sep 23, 2017)

Windows 10 comes with their virtual machine software for free. you can run any windows os you want on that.


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

FEEMC said:


> It was pain in the butt haha. Go to the official audison website then click on products top left, then bit, then bit one then download the link " USB DRIVER Windows 8,8.1,10". Then click on file,then Audison bit one ac link driver v1_1, then audison bit one driver instructions & it'll guide you through the steps to install on windows 10. The software install process is the same as the old windows 7 etc, but changes once you have to connect the lap top to bit one to complete the install due to the drivers. Sorry about my poor grammar, any ?s send me a PM


PM sent! I can't get it to work for me either

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

The key is like OP mentioned:
1) download the latest windows 8/10 driversfrom audison site.

2) before doing anything, look for the driver installation instruction in the downloaded package - READ THE ENTIRE INSTRUCTION!

3) install the drivers by following the steps shown in the instruction. It worked for me in Windows 10.

1.5.1.1 Firmware - I also updated that which worked fine for me doing it in Win10 as well. The only thing I have to say about the firmware update is - BACK UP ALL THE SETTINGS BEFORE DOING IT!! + I can’t find any info what it fixed... other than that - everything worked fine for me in Win10.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoBeat (Apr 18, 2019)

Descarguen este dll para i386 pónganlo en la carpeta de instalación de bit one 1.5 y problema resuelto

no hablo ingles 

Envíenme mensaje (MP) para enviarles la dll correcta no me deja poner el Link de descarga.

Saludos!


----------

